# Stanley Cup playoffs



## BevL (Apr 12, 2011)

Take a look at my avatar - my team is pretty clear.  

One more sleep and it's bring on the Blackhawks.


Bev


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 12, 2011)

*GO SHARKS*

Let the fun begin.


----------



## am1 (Apr 12, 2011)

As a Leafs fan (best team there is) I will be cheering for Vancouver.  I already have my sweater with my name on it from a few years ago when Brendan Morrison was on the team.  

It would be great if we got a few more Canadian teams.  Six more may be too many but I could see 3 - 4 in the coming years.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 12, 2011)

Go KINGS!!


----------



## siesta (Apr 12, 2011)

BevL said:


> One more sleep and it's bring on the Blackhawks.
> Bev


 I still can't believe we snuck in.  go hawks!


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 13, 2011)

I think we all know who I root for.


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 13, 2011)

*Yep...SHARKS!!*



John Cummings said:


> *GO SHARKS*
> Let the fun begin.



First game tomorrow night. Go gett'em Sharks!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Boston Bruins !

Hope they play better than the Sox have.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 13, 2011)

There we go now...GO KINGS!!

(Had to change avatar to keep up with BevL and KauaiMark!)


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 13, 2011)

Capitals 2 Rangers 1  OT


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 13, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> Anyone check the Rangers/Capitals game tonight?  Now there's advertisements behind the goals on the glass!!  Imagine how ticked some of those fans were that had part of their view blocked!:annoyed:



Those are somehow projected on the glass for tv viewers, they are not actually on the glass that would block your view.

 My boys won tonight. Go Wings!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 13, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> Those are somehow projected on the glass for tv viewers, they are not actually on the glass that would block your view.
> 
> My boys won tonight. Go Wings!



Yeah, I finally figured that out, hence my editing of the post to report the score.  Funny how we can get so into the games even when we're not there!!


----------



## Fisch (Apr 14, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> Go KINGS!!



Have my tickets for Game 4 next week at Staples.  
Hoping the Kings are going to step up without Kopi....


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

siesta said:


> I still can't believe we snuck in.  go hawks!



And now here we are again - two hours to game time and very worried.  If the Hawks win today, yikes!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 24, 2011)

BevL said:


> And now here we are again - two hours to game time and very worried.  If the Hawks win today, yikes!!



I'm watching the game, what do you think about not starting Luongo?


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

I actually was hoping they might start him, especially since the Canucks have one more do over if we lose tonight, but was surprised.  Of course, if not for Schneider we would have won instead of going into overtime now - the first two goals should be credited to him.  But he's young.  And now Lu is in.

Just hoping this ends quickly - in our favour!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 24, 2011)

BevL said:


> I actually was hoping they might start him, especially since the Canucks have one more do over if we lose tonight, but was surprised.  Of course, if not for Schneider we would have won instead of going into overtime now - the first two goals should be credited to him.  But he's young.  And now Lu is in.
> 
> Just hoping this ends quickly - in our favour!!



Nice save by Lu just now! Hope this isn't going to be a long one. 

Love the 1st round of the playoffs


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 24, 2011)

Hawks force game 7! 

Sorry Bev.


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

Noooooooooo


----------



## am1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Any hockey without the shootout is great.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm just glad the Kings are still alive.  Hopefully they'll force a game seven!  Nothing like a game seven in playoff hockey!

Marty


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 25, 2011)

am1 said:


> Any hockey without the shootout is great.



I totally agree.  OT until someone scores, I say.  Shootouts are stupid anytime.:annoyed:


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 25, 2011)

This year is the Caps year.  For the first time in many years they are playing defense and have an above average young goalie.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 26, 2011)

*Caps will win the Cup*



pgnewarkboy said:


> This year is the Caps year.  For the first time in many years they are playing defense and have an above average young goalie.



Glad to see nobody disagrees.  My statements on such matters are usually definitive.


----------



## BevL (Apr 26, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Glad to see nobody disagrees.  My statements on such matters are usually definitive.



I'll check back in later tonight - it's like a car crash - afraid to look but have to.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 26, 2011)

OW OW OW!  Penguins defeated!  Our 14 year old is a HUGE Penguins fan so, even though we live in Florida..........  They better play their hearts out!


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2011)

*Will Carrie Underwood be coming to Vancouver?*

Honking horns and happy people - we take our hockey very seriously.

The Vancouver Police have the riot squads out.  If we'd lost, they were worried there'd be a repeat of the 1994 post seventh game Stanley Cup loss where there was massive rioting and looting.  Hopefully they'll only have happy drunk people to worry about.

And though I am NOT a Montreal fan, they are repeating their Cinderella story from last year.  Hopefully two Canadian teams will make it to the second round.


----------



## eal (Apr 27, 2011)

Bev
I couldn't watch - I sat upstairs while my husband watched downstairs and shouted up progress reports.  Thank goodness the Canucks pulled it off in overtime.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW!  Bruins win in overtime, so exciting!


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> WOW!  Bruins win in overtime, so exciting!



It was earily like last night's game, with the hometown team being so close to the win, then the tie, overtime and the finish.

Much easier to watch tonight as I wasn't emotionally invested in the game.


----------



## equitax (Apr 27, 2011)

*Boston - Montreal*

Silver lining I suppose - Well, at least I won't have to watch Montreal lose in Aruba like last year...


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> WOW!  Bruins win in overtime, so exciting!



 Truely sad.


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2011)

equitax said:


> Silver lining I suppose - Well, at least I won't have to watch Montreal lose in Aruba like last year...



I hear you.  I'll be in Vegas in 2.5 weeks and am hoping the Canucks will still be in it.  Hopefully I'll be able to watch the games without having to wander into a sports book somewhere - I think I might look at little out of place there!!

Bev


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> WOW!  Bruins win in overtime, so exciting!





 Wow ! The_ Bumblee__ Bees _became the _Killers Bees _!

Still love the late '60s Bruins with Orr, Esposito, Sanderson, Cashman, etc.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 28, 2011)

Aaargh.

Pens choked that series away.

I didn't expect them to go very far this year, but I did think they could get through the first round.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 28, 2011)

Bruins vs. Flyers OH MY!  I'm from the Philly area and DH is from Boston - fun in our house :rofl:


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 28, 2011)

*Us too...*



BevL said:


> I hear you.  I'll be in Vegas in 2.5 weeks and am hoping the Canucks will still be in it.  Hopefully I'll be able to watch the games without having to wander into a sports book somewhere - I think I might look at little out of place there!!
> 
> Bev



We'll be in LV in about 3 weeks.


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 28, 2011)

*Still alive...*



John Cummings said:


> *GO SHARKS*
> 
> Let the fun begin.



...starting round #2 tomorrow


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 28, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Wow ! The_ Bumblee__ Bees _became the _Killers Bees _!
> 
> Still love the late '60s Bruins with Orr, Esposito, Sanderson, Cashman, etc.



I loved the Bruins of those days.  Orr was phenomenal.  I miss those days of ties after regulation, none of this wimpy shootout stuff, players didn't have to wear helmets, defencemen actually dove in front of slapshots, fights would empty benches, ahhh, the good old days....

Marty


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 30, 2011)

KauaiMark said:


> ...starting round #2 tomorrow



I watched the game last night vs the Red Wings. The Sharks dominated the game but it took OT to win it.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 30, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Wow ! The_ Bumblee__ Bees _became the _Killers Bees _!
> 
> Still love the late '60s Bruins with Orr, Esposito, Sanderson, Cashman, etc.



Bobby Orr is my favorite player of all time. He was not only an exceptional player but equally great off the ice.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 1, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> Bobby Orr is my favorite player of all time. He was not only an exceptional player but equally great off the ice.




  He was my backyard neighbor here in Massachusetts, but I did not really know him. He had a few homes throughout; Cape Cod, Florida, here and of course, his beloved Thunder Bay/Windsor, Ontario.

Our dogs (his-Scout, mine-Scooter) hung out together, though. My only assocciation to hockey greatness !

  Yes, a real gentleman and all-round good guy.  #4 !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 1, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> I loved the Bruins of those days.  Orr was phenomenal.  I miss those days of ties after regulation, none of this wimpy shootout stuff, players didn't have to wear helmets, defencemen actually dove in front of slapshots, fights would empty benches, ahhh, the good old days....
> 
> Marty



  When Teddy Green (Greene?) of the Bruins sustained a closed-head injury from a high-sticking incident, I think that was when helmets started to be used. I'm doing this from memory and have not verified this as factual, but this is what I recollect.

  I loved those Hockey days, too. Our nemesis (plural?) , the Montreal Canadiens, the Rangers and Chicago were particular favorites to watch the Bs play.

Addendum:  http://www.yourememberthat.com/media/14711/Wayne_Maki-Ted_Green_Incident/  It doesn't mention Orr pummeling Maki, but I recall that he did as #4 wasn't that much of a brawler (comparatively).


----------



## lvhmbh (May 1, 2011)

Gotta put the megaphone with music away!  When the Flyers tied 1-1 I played it loudly throughout the house.  All downhill after that


----------



## KauaiMark (May 1, 2011)

*Two more to go...*



John Cummings said:


> I watched the game last night vs the Red Wings. The Sharks dominated the game but it took OT to win it.


DON'T READ THIS IF YOU INTEND TO WATCH GAME 2 RECORDED!!


----------



## John Cummings (May 2, 2011)

KauaiMark said:


> DON'T READ THIS IF YOU INTEND TO WATCH GAME 2 RECORDED!!



Mark,

I read it after watching game 2. I thought the Sharks were more dominating in game 1 but were great in their penalty killing yesterday.


----------



## BevL (May 4, 2011)

Another OT game but the Canucks won.

The playoffs are going to kill me this year, I'm sure.


----------



## BevL (May 4, 2011)

And what the heck is happening to Washington?


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 4, 2011)

BevL said:


> And what the heck is happening to Washington?



This seems to happen a lot in hockey.  I remember when the Islanders had their run of 4 straight cups in the early 80's.  It seemed like they didn't much care where they finished the regular season as long as they were in the playoffs, then they turned it up and won those cups. 
I think some teams burn themselves in the regular season and are shot for the playoffs, conversely, other teams play it like the Islanders described above.  JMO.

Marty


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 4, 2011)

BevL said:


> And what the heck is happening to Washington?



I see a new coach in the future for the Caps.


----------



## John Cummings (May 5, 2011)

*One More To Go*

The Sharks did it again with another OT win in Detroit and now lead the Red Wings 3-0. One more game ( win ) tomorrow in Detroit and the Sharks go on to the Western Conference finals.


----------



## BevL (May 5, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> The Sharks did it again with another OT win in Detroit and now lead the Red Wings 3-0. One more game ( win ) tomorrow in Detroit and the Sharks go on to the Western Conference finals.




Hope to see you there - LOL!!


----------



## am1 (May 5, 2011)

A Vancouver and Boston Stanley Cup would be decent.  

A San Jose/Nashville vs. Tampa Bay would be terrible.  Would showcase all that is wrong with the NHL.  Well no Shootout. But everything else.


----------



## John Cummings (May 6, 2011)

am1 said:


> A Vancouver and Boston Stanley Cup would be decent.
> 
> A San Jose/Nashville vs. Tampa Bay would be terrible.  Would showcase all that is wrong with the NHL.  Well no Shootout. But everything else.



How did you ever arrive at that conclusion? Are you saying that San Jose, Nashville, and Tampa Bay don't deserve to be in the NHL. Vancouver is NOT one of the original NHL teams so it can't be that.

In any event, I don't care who San Jose plays in the finals after they dispose of Vancouver.


----------



## am1 (May 6, 2011)

The Vancouver millionaires won the Stanley Cup before the "Original Six" was even created.  

My comment is not meant to offend anyone living in those cities or their fans but it is reality. 

Do those 3 cities show all their home games on local tv?  Most popular local sports team?  Do people living in other parts of the continent care about those teams?  Are bars in those cities going to be packed with fans watching the series?  

Bettman has done a lot to ruin the NHL.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 6, 2011)

I believe Tampa Bay does!


----------



## John Cummings (May 7, 2011)

am1 said:


> The Vancouver millionaires won the Stanley Cup before the "Original Six" was even created.



The Victoria Cougars won the Stanley Cup in 1925. "Led by coach Lester Patrick, the Cougars would finally win a Stanley Cup in 1925 against the Montreal Canadiens of the National Hockey League (NHL). The Cougars were the last non-NHL team to hoist the Stanley Cup as well as the last west coast team to win the Cup, until the Anaheim Ducks won the Cup in 2007." Now what has this or the Vancouver millionaires got to do with anything?

No one team is any more deserving than another.

All of the Los Angeles Kings, and Anaheim Ducks games are televised. Are they the most popular local teams, NO but that is because we have the NBA, NFL, and MLB. The Lakers are far more popular than either the Kings or Ducks. However there are lots of hockey fans here and most people, like myself are fans of all our local teams. The Anaheim Ducks and San Jose Sharks sell out every game.

Each area of the continent has their own local teams.

I will guarantee you that most people here on the West Coast are NOT Canuck fans.


----------



## radmoo (May 7, 2011)

[/SIZE][/FONT]


CAN YOU SAY BRUINS ROCK????????


----------



## John Cummings (May 7, 2011)

radmoo said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> CAN YOU SAY BRUINS ROCK????????



Congratulations. I am looking forward to the San Jose Sharks beating the Bruins in the Stanley Cup finals. Of course that is assuming that the Bruins win the Eastern Conference.


----------



## am1 (May 7, 2011)

You brought up Vancouver not being an "Original 6" team.  Vancouver is a hockey market.  

You are right that most people on the west coast are not Canuck fans as most people on the west coast do not watch hockey period.  Same may hold true my most hockey fans not being Canucks fans but the Canucks fan have the most die hard.  They would also have all of Canada watching.  When I mean all of Canada watching it would be everyone not just hockey fans.  

I never said one team was more deserving than another.  I said that having Nashville/San Jose vs Tampa Bay would not draw well.  You do not have to care about that but the facts remain.  In a way the NHL needs a reality check.  Bettman needs to realize that hockey in the desert is a failure.  Hopefully the profitable teams and players will speak up as they are the ones paying for it.  

Where is the NFL in LA/OC?  





John Cummings said:


> The Victoria Cougars won the Stanley Cup in 1925. "Led by coach Lester Patrick, the Cougars would finally win a Stanley Cup in 1925 against the Montreal Canadiens of the National Hockey League (NHL). The Cougars were the last non-NHL team to hoist the Stanley Cup as well as the last west coast team to win the Cup, until the Anaheim Ducks won the Cup in 2007." Now what has this or the Vancouver millionaires got to do with anything?
> 
> No one team is any more deserving than another.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 7, 2011)

radmoo said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> CAN YOU SAY BRUINS ROCK????????





I believe I can..................., "Bruins Rock" !


----------



## John Cummings (May 7, 2011)

am1 said:


> You brought up Vancouver not being an "Original 6" team.  Vancouver is a hockey market.
> 
> You are right that most people on the west coast are not Canuck fans as most people on the west coast do not watch hockey period.  Same may hold true my most hockey fans not being Canucks fans but the Canucks fan have the most die hard.  They would also have all of Canada watching.  When I mean all of Canada watching it would be everyone not just hockey fans.
> 
> ...



Many areas in the US are also hockey markets. I don't care about who watches in Canada. I am looking at all of the markets in North America. Obviously there is a big market in the US or the NHL would not have expanded so much here. I don't think Vancouver would draw any better other than in Canada. I lived in Canada and know that it is a much hotter market but there probably aren't any more fans due to the much larger population in the US.

Our local NFL team, though not in LA/OC, is the San Diego Chargers.

It is a mystery to me why the Phoenix Coyotes don't draw better. Phoenix is the 4th largest city in the US and has a very large population from Canada and the Northeast. Other much smaller markets in warm weather climates do pretty well.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I believe I can..................., "Bruins Rock" !



Hey, I can too!  "Bruins rock!"


----------



## am1 (May 7, 2011)

The NHL is a gate driven league.  The NHL did their major expansion to the US because of the low canadian dollar and bettman's idea that he would increase tv revenue by being in major US markets.  I have no idea why the Coyotes have never made money and thankful I am not the one that lost millions.  In 2008, the Maple Leafs earned over 4 times the ticket revenue of the Coyotes.   

Hopefully everyone cheers their team on and if your team is out that you support the NHL.


----------



## John Cummings (May 7, 2011)

am1 said:


> The NHL is a gate driven league.  The NHL did their major expansion to the US because of the low canadian dollar and bettman's idea that he would increase tv revenue by being in major US markets.  I have no idea why the Coyotes have never made money and thankful I am not the one that lost millions.  In 2008, the Maple Leafs earned over 4 times the ticket revenue of the Coyotes.
> 
> Hopefully everyone cheers their team on and if your team is out that you support the NHL.



Aren't you forgetting that of the of the 6 original NHL teams, 2 were in Canada and 4 in the US. What happened to the Winnipeg Jets? Oh yeah, they couldn't make it so they moved to Phoenix. The Quebec Nordiques moved to Colorado because they couldn't make it in Quebec City.

I know that the Leafs are very successful EXCEPT on the ice. Of course the Montreal Canadiens are the New York Yankees of the NHL.

I was a rabid Canadiens fan in the 50's and 60's until John Ferguson played for them. He was the dirtiest player I have ever seen.  Bernie "Boom Boom'' Geoffrion, and Jean Beliveau were my  favorite players. However my favorite of all time was Bobby Orr.

My wife and I started going to the Sharks games in San Jose when we lived there and became fans. I have been to NHL games at the San Jose Sharks, Philadelphia Flyers, Anaheim Ducks, Los Angeles Kings, and the old California Golden Seals. We far prefer going to the Sharks games.

I played hockey from a very young age until I was 28.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 8, 2011)

am1 said:


> .......   Hopefully everyone cheers their team on and if your team is out that you support the NHL.



Absolutely.  Even though the Kings were ousted in Round 1, we've still been watching, often eating our evening meal in front of the tele, viewing the action.  It's an annual festivity at our house during the NHL playoffs.

Marty


----------



## am1 (May 9, 2011)

Both cities would thrive in the NHL now.  Post salary cap and appreciation of the Canadian $ would be the two biggest reasons.  It was also hard to compete with unfair tax breaks and subsidies given by the US cities.  

Toronto is second in Stanley Cup wins.  The pressure of winning in Toronto is too much for a lot of players and having to give money to other teams does not help either.  



John Cummings said:


> Aren't you forgetting that of the of the 6 original NHL teams, 2 were in Canada and 4 in the US. What happened to the Winnipeg Jets? Oh yeah, they couldn't make it so they moved to Phoenix. The Quebec Nordiques moved to Colorado because they couldn't make it in Quebec City.
> 
> I know that the Leafs are very successful EXCEPT on the ice. Of course the Montreal Canadiens are the New York Yankees of the NHL.
> 
> ...


----------



## BevL (May 9, 2011)

am1 said:


> Both cities would thrive in the NHL now.  Post salary cap and appreciation of the Canadian $ would be the two biggest reasons.  It was also hard to compete with unfair tax breaks and subsidies given by the US cities . . . .



Yes, from what I recall of when the Winnipeg and Quebec City teams moved, the problem was never a lack of support for hockey teams, although Winnipeg is a smaller market.


----------



## am1 (May 9, 2011)

BevL said:


> Yes, from what I recall of when the Winnipeg and Quebec City teams moved, the problem was never a lack of support for hockey teams, although Winnipeg is a smaller market.



They were the smallest two NHL markets when they were both in the league and would be the smallest two again.  Also probably have the lowest corporate support.  After the novelty wears off be poorly supported on the road.  Obviously exceptions for Canadians cities, Minnesota, chicago for Winnipeg and Boston and New York for Quebec.  Possibly the Florida teams for both in the winter.  Poor destinations for visiting team fans to support their team.  

To simply compare total market size does not work.


----------



## eal (May 10, 2011)

Hey Bev,
I was actually able to watch tonight's game, no pacing, no shouting from the living room for a score update.  Go Canucks Go!!!


----------



## John Cummings (May 10, 2011)

am1 said:


> Toronto is second in Stanley Cup wins.  The pressure of winning in Toronto is too much for a lot of players and having to give money to other teams does not help either.



The Leafs haven't won since the 1966-67 season.


----------



## BevL (May 10, 2011)

eal said:


> Hey Bev,
> I was actually able to watch tonight's game, no pacing, no shouting from the living room for a score update.  Go Canucks Go!!!



I know.  I'm glad that series is done.  With the low number of shots and a lot of back and forth or in the corners, there wasn't much to get that excited about.

Starting to hum a bit of Dionne Warwick these days.  Can't think of any tunes about Detroit - LOL!!  Just hoping our resort in Vegas next week will have a channel that shows the series.


----------



## John Cummings (May 10, 2011)

BevL said:


> I know.  I'm glad that series is done.  With the low number of shots and a lot of back and forth or in the corners, there wasn't much to get that excited about.
> 
> Starting to hum a bit of Dionne Warwick these days.  Can't think of any tunes about Detroit - LOL!!  Just hoping our resort in Vegas next week will have a channel that shows the series.



You can keep humming Dionne Warwick as you won't be facing the Red Wings.


----------



## BevL (May 10, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> You can keep humming Dionne Warwick as you won't be facing the Red Wings.



What a barn burner tonight!!

I dunno, John, I'm humming a little Marvin Gaye here.

We'll wait for Thursday.

Bev


----------



## John Cummings (May 11, 2011)

BevL said:


> What a barn burner tonight!!
> 
> I dunno, John, I'm humming a little Marvin Gaye here.
> 
> ...



Perhaps not a bad idea. Hopefully home ice will be a little friendlier for the Sharks.


----------



## KauaiMark (May 11, 2011)

*The Sharks always seem to make it painful...*



John Cummings said:


> Perhaps not a bad idea. Hopefully home ice will be a little friendlier for the Sharks.



Just once, I wish it wouldn't come down to the LAST CHANCE for the Sharks.
Hopefully, they'll take it tomorrow night.


----------



## BevL (May 11, 2011)

KauaiMark said:


> Just once, I wish it wouldn't come down to the LAST CHANCE for the Sharks.
> Hopefully, they'll take it tomorrow night.



I love the Canucks, as you can tell, but I feel your pain.

Remember it was only a short time ago that we were in OT in game 7 with an eighth seed team to advance to the second round.

I actually am rooting for the Sharks tomorrow.  Less travel time back and forth and I think we have a better chance against them than Detroit.  But what do I know?


----------



## LisaH (May 11, 2011)

KauaiMark said:


> Just once, I wish it wouldn't come down to the LAST CHANCE for the Sharks.
> Hopefully, they'll take it tomorrow night.



I have kept my fingers crossed...Go Sharks!


----------



## John Cummings (May 13, 2011)

*The Sharks did it.*

The Sharks won it last night. This was a very exciting series with 6 games decided by one goal and the other won by 2 because of an empty net goal.

Now I hope the Sharks will triumph over the Canucks. I can't wait until Sunday.



*GO SHARKS*


----------



## eal (May 13, 2011)

Now I hope the Canucks will triumph over the Sharks! I can't wait until Sunday.  No matter what, it will be a great series.


----------



## KauaiMark (May 13, 2011)

*2 (John & me) against 1 (eal)*



eal said:


> Now I hope the Canucks will triumph over the Sharks! I can't wait until Sunday.  No matter what, it will be a great series.



Sharks over Canucks!!!!!


----------



## jnjn (May 13, 2011)

*I agree.....Go SHARKS!!!!!*

Its our year......Step back and watch the Sharks take it all!!!


----------



## skulipeg (May 14, 2011)

*Go Canucks!*

Its our year......Step back and watch the *Canucks *take it all!!!


----------



## HatTrick (May 14, 2011)

skulipeg, didn't "Winnipeg" get swept in the first round by Detroit?  


Another vote for the Sharks over the Canucks.


----------



## BevL (May 17, 2011)

KauaiMark said:


> Sharks over Canucks!!!!!



First time on TUG since Friday - uh, sure you're still going with that?

We're in Vegas, didn't go into a sports book but our kids et al were all there wearing their Canucks jerseys proud.  None of them had any voices Monday morning.  We were watching the game at our resort.

We'll miss tomorrow night - our daughter's wedding is at 7:00!!

Bev


----------



## am1 (May 17, 2011)

Looks like the new Winnipeg could be a team that has never won a playoff game.  

Bettman is so bad Winnipeg may end up with two teams because of lack of communication.  



HatTrick said:


> skulipeg, didn't "Winnipeg" get swept in the first round by Detroit?
> 
> 
> Another vote for the Sharks over the Canucks.



I said it from the start that Vancouver would win it all and still have no doubt.


----------



## skulipeg (May 18, 2011)

am1 said:


> Looks like the new Winnipeg could be a team that has never won a playoff game.
> 
> Bettman is so bad Winnipeg may end up with two teams because of lack of communication.




Seems like that's all this prairie hockey town is talking about these days....I can't escape it - even on TUG  

Looks like our "old" Winnipeg team is no longer an option, and maybe a "new" team from Atlanta is heading this way that we'll have to whip into playoff shape.  But until then....

​*GO CANUCKS GO!!!*


----------



## BevL (May 22, 2011)

BevL said:


> First time on TUG since Friday - uh, sure you're still going with that?
> 
> We're in Vegas, didn't go into a sports book but our kids et al were all there wearing their Canucks jerseys proud.  None of them had any voices Monday morning.  We were watching the game at our resort.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm back and getting excited to meet either the Lightning or Bruins for the Cup - hope I'm not jinxing it by saying it out loud.

We did catch part of the Wednesday night game, believe it or not, after our daughter's wedding while we were doing photos and waiting for the limo to come back.  Missed the massacre in the third period but caught a good chunk of the second.  Pictures of us (including the bride and groom) in the lounge at the wedding venue watching TV - pretty funny.

Bev


----------



## eal (May 25, 2011)

*more grey hairs*

We did it!  What an exciting game. Now onto the last hurdle - with a few days to rest.   Go Canucks!


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 25, 2011)

Congrats to the Canucks.  That was great to finally again see an OT, and it went 2!


----------



## BevL (May 25, 2011)

*What a game!!*

Honking horns, people out on the street here.  There must have been a thousand people watching the game outside the CBC Television building on the big screens.

BTW, like my new avatar?


----------



## Chrisky (May 26, 2011)

BevL said:


> Honking horns, people out on the street here.  There must have been a thousand people watching the game outside the CBC Television building on the big screens.
> 
> BTW, like my new avatar?



 Go Canucks Go.  
Your avatar is excellent.


----------



## am1 (May 31, 2011)

Winnipeg finally gets a team.  Wonder how much the Jets name will cost.  Bettman will probably hold out for a lot of cash and hurt the team right from the start.

Tomorrow night two great hockey cities play for what it is all about.  

Oh and the Leafs (God's Team) look good to win next year.


----------



## BevL (Jun 1, 2011)

am1 said:


> Oh and the Leafs (God's Team) look good to win next year.



Spoken like a true believer - LOL!!  It's always next year when your team isn't winning, isn't it?

Eight hours to game time - beverages in the fridge, easy dinner planned for tonight in front of the TV.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 1, 2011)

am1 said:


> Winnipeg finally gets a team.  Wonder how much the Jets name will cost.  Bettman will probably hold out for a lot of cash and hurt the team right from the start.



They're talking Jets, Falcons, Prairie Dogs, Moose....

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/Name-game-begins-in-earnest-122882184.html


----------



## judyjht (Jun 1, 2011)

GO BOSTON GO!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> They're talking Jets, Falcons, Prairie Dogs, Moose....
> 
> http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/Name-game-begins-in-earnest-122882184.html



Who owns the rights to the Jets name? Is it the Phoenix Coyotes? That is where the original Jets moved to. If so, I am sure they would like some cash to sell those rights.


----------



## BevL (Jun 1, 2011)

judyjht said:


> GO BOSTON GO!!!!



Thomas was amazing tonight - I can afford to be gracious - LOL!!

Three more wins.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 2, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Who owns the rights to the Jets name? Is it the Phoenix Coyotes? That is where the original Jets moved to. If so, I am sure they would like some cash to sell those rights.



That's what I was thinking, too.  I've read where it's thought since the NHL took over the Coyotes that Bettman would try to extract a lot of cash out of the new owners in Winnipeg to buy back the Jets name.  The name may come at too high a cost to be worth it.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 2, 2011)

BevL said:


> Thomas was amazing tonight - I can afford to be gracious - LOL!!
> 
> Three more wins.



I thought it was an exciting third period.  Neither team looked like much of anything in the first two periods.
I guess Burrows has a new favorite snack!:hysterical:


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 2, 2011)

*Go Canucks Go!!*

Both Thomas and Luongo played wonderful games.  Sure was an exciting finish - I was convinced the game was going into overtime, and was actually on my way out of the room when they scored!

Hope Burrows doesn't get a suspension for his "snack", although that was a pretty cheap thing to do, and if he truly did bite him, then he deserves whatever comes his way.

As an aside, the NHL owns the rights to the Jets name.  Bettman has made the statement that, should True North decide to use the Jets name, they won't have to pay to acquire the rights.  So it's more a question of marketing.

Current rumour circulating is the "Manitoba Polar Bears".  Ugh.  I'm with the majority of 'Peggers - bring back the Winnipeg Jets!

*GO CANUCKS GO!!*


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh boy, last seconds of the game, what a heartbreaker!  But that was a great game!

Yesterday two tornadoes hit Massachusetts about 75 miles west of Boston.  This morning the news is saying that the last time a tornado hit was in 1972 - which is the last time the B's won the Stanley Cup.  An omen?     Go Bruins!


----------



## BevL (Jun 2, 2011)

I honestly missed the whole bite thing - was working between periods and didn't watch the news last night.

Burrows is a chippy little so and so, so it wouldn't really surprise me if it was on purpose.  Hope not, that's pretty low.  Guess we'll here more today.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 2, 2011)

skulipeg said:


> As an aside, the NHL owns the rights to the Jets name.  Bettman has made the statement that, should True North decide to use the Jets name, they won't have to pay to acquire the rights.  So it's more a question of marketing.



That's good for the new owner group.


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 5, 2011)

Guess Burrows more than made up for his "biting" issue last night!  Go Canucks!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 5, 2011)

skulipeg said:


> Guess Burrows more than made up for his "biting" issue last night!  Go Canucks!



That's for sure!  And did you see him joking about the bite during the game?


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 5, 2011)

> That's for sure! And did you see him joking about the bite during the game?



Nope, missed that.

Also missed the chance to purchase season tickets here in the 'Peg for next season - tickets available to the general public sold out in just 17 minutes (apparently the online queue was full in 2 minutes, and the remaining 15 minutes was just processing time).  And there's an official waiting list that they had to cap at 8,000.  Sigh.  Guess we'll still have to watch all these amazing teams and players on TV.

I was impressed with Coach Juliens response post game 2 when asked if they resented that Burrows was able to play instead of being suspended for a game or two.  His response - "if we started using that as a response, we're a lame team".


----------



## BevL (Jun 5, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> That's for sure!  And did you see him joking about the bite during the game?



The only thing I saw was that his dad said to score a goal so that people would have something else to talk about.

Of course, we're watching CBC and you're watching (likely) Versus or NBC so we may have different "content" than you.

I would love to say it's in the bag for the Canucks, but Boston certainly has the ability to come back hard.  The games have not been blowouts - Thomas really is outstanding.  Wonder if he'll stay a little closer to the net next game?


----------



## kenie (Jun 5, 2011)

One of the Canucks was holding his hand out toward one of the Bruins asking if he wanted to bite it.... lol

It wasn't Burrows but one of the other players.

It was worth a chuckle.   

That 2 handed slash on Bieksa was pretty wicked. It's lucky he wasn't hurt....


----------



## eal (Jun 5, 2011)

Another nail-biter!  You could hear the collective roar from the houses in our neighbourhood last night (warm night, windows open) when the overtime goal registered with the viewers.  This certainly is exciting hockey!  And yes Bev, Boston has it in them still to give the Canucks a run for their money, and Thomas is amazing!  Even getting scored on in overtime he was playing proactive, aggressive hockey.  I love this game!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 5, 2011)

kenie said:


> One of the Canucks was holding his hand out toward one of the Bruins asking if he wanted to bite it.... lol
> 
> It wasn't Burrows but one of the other players.
> 
> ...



Right, my son corrected me on that.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Our plan is working !

We are lulling the Canucks into a false sense of security !   :hysterical:


----------



## BevL (Jun 6, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Our plan is working !
> 
> We are lulling the Canucks into a false sense of security !   :hysterical:




It worked tonight - yikes!!

What a circus.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 7, 2011)

The "bite" taunts got a little much tonight.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> The "bite" taunts got a little much tonight.



And the bias shown by the Versus/NBC commentators is even worse. Though I don't know if the same exists on CBC north of the boarder.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 7, 2011)

First the finger biting and then the late hit.

 I hope this conduct, or lack thereof, stops.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 7, 2011)

It's good to see the B's finally get moving in this series, that's for sure.  The blow-out score only matters as much as Luongo might be affected by it, and I'd guess that he's too good and too much of a professional to let it affect him that much.

The bite?  I can't decide if Burrows should have been suspended a game or not.  On the one hand, this is playoff hockey - LET THEM PLAY!  But on the other, it does seem like both teams tried to get away with a few things in last night's game because the officials didn't take control of that one dirty play when they should have.   

The hit on Horton?  Cheap and dirty, and if this was the regular season the NHL would step in with as severe a penalty as possible - a long multi-game suspension.  This season they've been tough on these specific hits - let's see if they do the right thing here.

Kona?  If the bite hadn't happened then there would be no taunting because of it.  Vancouver needs to put on their big boy pants and take it like men.  You may not see any more of it, though, because Julien made it clear after last night's game that he doesn't want his players sinking to the Canucks level with cheap nonsense.

Dioxide?  Bias is all perspective.  From where I sit the announcers sound fair and balanced.


----------



## BevL (Jun 7, 2011)

The hit on Horton was nasty.  Rome will be gone for two games, maybe more and deserves it.

Other than Boston shoving their fingers in the faces of every Canuck they were in a scrum with, I can't say I noticed much in the way of biting comments - no pun intended - by the CBC commentators.  

Hopefully everybody got it out of their systems and things settle down for game 4.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 7, 2011)

Just heard on ESPN, Horton is out for the remainder with a "severe concussion."  Scary flashbacks to Bergeron's extended recovery ...

Rome has a disciplinary hearing scheduled for 11AM.  I hope his suspension is a whole lot longer than two games.


----------



## BevL (Jun 7, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Just heard on ESPN, Horton is out for the remainder with a "severe concussion."  Scary flashbacks to Bergeron's extended recovery ...
> 
> Rome has a disciplinary hearing scheduled for 11AM.  I hope his suspension is a whole lot longer than two games.



It very well could be a longer suspension.  I think in the regular season he might get 10.  Hard to say with a maximum of four games left but I guess we'll see.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd like to see them enforce penalties that equal the injury, so say if Horton follows a similar track as Bergeron and has to sit out part of next season too, then Rome won't be able to return until Horton can.  That's actually what I'd like to see in every sport when you're dealing with dirty hits, but it will never happen.


----------



## BevL (Jun 7, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd like to see them enforce penalties that equal the injury, so say if Horton follows a similar track as Bergeron and has to sit out part of next season too, then Rome won't be able to return until Horton can.  That's actually what I'd like to see in every sport when you're dealing with dirty hits, but it will never happen.



Unfortunately, no amount of disipline can reverse the harm done.  Discipline is imposed to denounce and deter, not compensate, I suppose, similar to sentencing when a crime has been committed.

However, how do you compare sitting out a few games, even in the finals, to possibly dealing with a career ending, life changing injury?  Nothing can really even that up.


----------



## BevL (Jun 7, 2011)

Rome got four games, so the rest of the finals or a few games and then a few next season, depending on how it plays out.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, these actions reflect badly on the whole Vancouver team.

Guilt by association, so to speak.

Too bad as most of the Canucks are decent players.

I just hope the Bruins channel their hostilities into clean, aggressive and focused playing instead of avenging the cheap and almost paralyzing late hit.
Even for me, watching Horton crumpled on the ice was very, very difficult.
I can't imagine being his teammate and seeing this and not reacting negatively.


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 7, 2011)

Last night was embarrassing on so many different levels...let's hope both teams come out and play some good, clean hockey in Game 4.

Go Canucks!!


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 8, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd like to see them enforce penalties that equal the injury, so say if Horton follows a similar track as Bergeron and has to sit out part of next season too, then Rome won't be able to return until Horton can.  That's actually what I'd like to see in every sport when you're dealing with dirty hits, but it will never happen.


I like that idea.  I heard an interview given by I believe the past president of the Ontario Hockey League some time ago, and that had been his suggestion.  I believe that would be an excellent solution to some of that violence.  The 'penalty' should be that if you injure someone so severely that their hockey career is in doubt, then you don't come back until that injured player does.  It's severe, but what about the player who's career has ended.  This type of rule would have eliminated Bertuzzi from ever playing again, Chara would still be out because of his hit on the Montreal player, and the player who hit Sidney Crosby.


----------



## BevL (Jun 8, 2011)

BevL said:


> . . . I would love to say it's in the bag for the Canucks, but Boston certainly has the ability to come back hard.  The games have not been blowouts - Thomas really is outstanding.




Well, I really wish I wasn't quoting myself here - maybe I jinxed it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2011)

BevL said:


> Well, I really wish I wasn't quoting myself here - maybe I jinxed it?



If the Canucks don't win the Cup, I will blame you...  There will also be 30 million Canadians that will have it in for you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Down to a "best of 3" series now.

I think the home ice advantage has been a factor for both teams. JMHO here.

Nice to see Bobby Orr there.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 9, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Down to a "best of 3" series now.
> 
> I think the home ice advantage has been a factor for both teams. JMHO here.
> 
> Nice to see Bobby Orr there.



But, the Bruins have been a good away team.  To me, it looks like the Bruins in 6.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bwolf said:


> But, the Bruins have been a good away team.  To me, it looks like the Bruins in 6.




  I was referring to the current _Finals_, the last 4 games, not the entire season.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bwolf said:


> But, the Bruins have been a good away team.  To me, it looks like the Bruins in 6.



They will have to do it in 6 or the odds are against them. Home ice advantage in game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals is HUGE. Pittsburg beat Detroit in game 7 in Detroit in 2009, but it was the first time in a long time that the home team lost a game seven final.

The one thing that impresses me about hockey that you don't see in any other sports is that not a single fan leaves the building before the trophy is awarded. In baseball and football, once the game is over, it done. Sure they still award the trophy, but is has little significance. The climax to wining the cup isn't the win, but rather the wining captain hoisting is over his head. Not a single fan leaves the house even if the opposing team won the cup. I know if I were there, you sure wouldn't be leaving, even if Detroit won.


----------



## BevL (Jun 10, 2011)

Bwolf said:


> But, the Bruins have been a good away team.  To me, it looks like the Bruins in 6.



Mm, I don't think so - what a great game!!!  The first period was a bit rugged, the Canucks were still trying to play Boston's game with the chirping and chippiness.  But I thought they looked great in periods 2 and 3.  And Luongo just got better and better as the night went on.

Phew, they're back and they're gonna do it!!

Upwards of 100,000 people congregated in Vancouver's downtown core.  The street party that takes place in our community after a Vancouver playoff win is starting - I can hear horns honking, lots of happy folks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2011)

That one sure was a nail biter.


----------



## eal (Jun 10, 2011)

One more win!  Luongo was terrific tonight (so was Thomas, but not quite as good, or lucky).


----------



## BevL (Jun 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> And the bias shown by the Versus/NBC commentators is even worse. Though I don't know if the same exists on CBC north of the boarder.



I actually saw some highlights from the "south of the border" networks.  The CBC is much more even handed.


----------



## BevL (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, that was painful!!!

Hope Luongo takes another nice long walk around Stanley Park Wednesday and that home ice advantage stays true.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 14, 2011)

Bruins All The Way!!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 14, 2011)

BevL said:


> Well, that was painful!!!
> 
> Hope that home ice advantage stays true.



My fear, exactly !


----------



## cissy (Jun 14, 2011)

Go Bruins!


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 14, 2011)

It's definitely been interesting, and exciting, and painful, and stressful, and embarrassing, and frustrating.....I could just go on and on!!

GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2011)

It will be a great game, I will watch to the end an stick around to watch either team lift the cup, even though I would prefer it to be Vancouver. Regardless of which team wins the cup, watching them lift it in celebration will bring tears to my eyes. There is nothing else like it in all of sports.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I can stand the strain of watching. After all, I've been a life liong Red Sox fan !

It'll be like watching a scary movie.


Whoever wins, it's been an interesting and heart thumping series.


*GO* *Bs* !


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 15, 2011)

Love game 7's! But it's easier to watch when it's not your team.:rofl: 

Since we have Bruins/Canuck fans here on TUG, I'm going to try to neutral and just enjoy the game.


----------



## BevL (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm with Beaglemom, it's been a great series no matter who wins, and a great playoff run for both teams with some close calls on both sides to get to where they are.

I will be very happy if the Canucks win.  Life will go on if the Bruins win.  

But it has been a welcome distraction for the last six or seven weeks.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 15, 2011)

BevL said:


> I'm with Beaglemom, it's been a great series no matter who wins, and a great playoff run for both teams with some close calls on both sides to get to where they are.
> 
> I will be very happy if the Canucks win.  Life will go on if the Bruins win.
> 
> But it has been a welcome distraction for the last six or seven weeks.




I hear you , Bev !

It's been a nice distraction from troubling world events and the like.

Not a traditional rivalry as in the Bruins & Canadiens, but this could be the start of something !

I'll be watching like I do scarey movies - with my fingers spread partially open over my eyes !


----------



## KCI (Jun 15, 2011)

Bruins have the momentum for a crushing win.
KCIs wingman


----------



## am1 (Jun 15, 2011)

KCI said:


> Bruins have the momentum for a crushing win.
> KCIs wingman



I will disagree. The home team has won the first 6.  I believe they are playing on the west coast.

Also win or lose is Vancouver rioting tonight?  The game is early enough local time where maybe they hope everyone will go home.


----------



## BevL (Jun 15, 2011)

am1 said:


> I will disagree. The home team has won the first 6.  I believe they are playing on the west coast.
> 
> Also win or lose is Vancouver rioting tonight?  The game is early enough local time where maybe they hope everyone will go home.



It's certainly on the minds of city officials, the police, etc. that there is not a repeat of the '94 riots when game seven was lost to the Rangers.  On Monday night the streets were really quiet - a lot of people left the downtown core after the first period.  Last Friday after game 5, there was partying all night long but well behaved, for the most part.

ALso your comment about the time of the game is interesting.  Because the games have been 5:00 p.m. starts here there are lots of families with kids heading down.  I think it's hoped that might at least help keep things on an even keel.


----------



## BevL (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, always next year.

Congrats to the Boston fans - the team and particularly Tim Thomas were spectacular.  Can't help but like the guy.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 15, 2011)

We did it!  Congrats  BRUINS!!!


----------



## judyjht (Jun 15, 2011)

YEA!!!!  Take that!


----------



## BevL (Jun 15, 2011)

Rioting has started.  Some cars on fire, bonfires, etc.

Let's hope it dies quickly.  

Not a proud moment for us.  Only takes a few idiots to make us all look like crazy people.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 15, 2011)

BevL said:


> Rioting has started.  Some cars on fire, bonfires, etc.
> 
> Let's hope it dies quickly.
> 
> Not a proud moment for us.  Only takes a few idiots to make us all look like crazy people.



Is that in Vancouver?


----------



## BevL (Jun 16, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> Is that in Vancouver?



Yep.  News reports are saying that a lot of the family folks left early as it was getting rowdy and extremely crowded.  That leaves the 18 to 30 crowd.  

Hopefully it will die down pretty quickly - go home and sleep it off.


----------



## eal (Jun 16, 2011)

Burning cars, kids taking pictures of themselves next to broken windows, tear gas - what a terrible ending to the Canucks' season...  so depressing! 

Congratulations Bruins.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 16, 2011)

Being a Kings fan, my team washed out early.  I am, however, a big hockey fan in general, and enjoyed all the rounds and match-ups.  

The worst thing that I saw in all of the playoffs was tonight, as the NBC announcers were so one-sided in favor of Vancouver, that it did a disservice to the NHL.  It was never the Bruins just taking it to the Canucks in an old fashioned rear-kicking.  No, it was excuse after excuse by the announcers for the failure of the Canucks to capitalize.

The good thing is the players and coaches all know the truth, as well as informed fans, whatever their allegiance.

Great series, great individual efforts all around.  Congratulations Bruins.

2011-12 here we come!!! 

Marty


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> The worst thing that I saw in all of the playoffs was tonight, as the NBC announcers were so one-sided in favor of Vancouver, that it did a disservice to the NHL.



Are you serious? Bias in favor of Vancouver? I made an observation earlier, the bias was clearly toward the Bruins.

One of the commentators was Mike Milbury. He played 12 seasons for, coached for and was assistant general manager of the Bruins. You think you are going to get a bias toward Vancouver from him?


----------



## theo (Jun 16, 2011)

*"We"???*



radmoo said:


> We did it!  Congrats  BRUINS!!!



What position did *you* play?


----------



## am1 (Jun 16, 2011)

BevL said:


> Rioting has started.  Some cars on fire, bonfires, etc.
> 
> Let's hope it dies quickly.
> 
> Not a proud moment for us.  Only takes a few idiots to make us all look like crazy people.



Apparently it turned out to be 1000's with a lot wearing Canucks sweaters.  Any positives the city got from hosting the olympics disappeared and then some.  

In less than a year, riots in Canada's best two cities.  It is too bad the people in charge let this happen.  

If Kaberale can get that close to the Cup then Toronto should have no problem next year winning it all.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 16, 2011)

I switched on CBC(which is on our basic cable here in NW Ohio) to catch Ron, Don and the rest of the HNIC crew.

They were still interviewing players when they showed a shot from outside with a good size fire already going. I went to bed shortly after that, sounds like it got worse over the course of the evening.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 16, 2011)

BevL said:


> Rioting has started.  Some cars on fire, bonfires, etc.
> 
> Let's hope it dies quickly.
> 
> Not a proud moment for us.  Only takes a few idiots to make us all look like crazy people.



  Bev,


  Be assured that we know that this is not reflective of the vast majority of the great folks of Vancouver. All it takes is a small group of ruffians. It could have happened here in Boston as well.

  I saw that on Facebook a large group of Vancouver citizens are mobilizing to do the clean up. These people are the true representation of Vancouver folks.

  A beautiful and clean city is how I know it.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> "I think the home ice advantage has been a factor for both teams. JMHO here."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you serious? Bias in favor of Vancouver? I made an observation earlier, the bias was clearly toward the Bruins.
> 
> One of the commentators was Mike Milbury. He played 12 seasons for, coached for and was assistant general manager of the Bruins. You think you are going to get a bias toward Vancouver from him?



Well, it was very obvious in the play by play feed we got of a Vancouver bias.  OTOH, during the second intermission all the analysts talked about was when Chara hoists the cup, and what this will mean for Boston.  It went both ways, but where we were watching, everyone mentioned the play-by-play Vancouver bias.  Doesn't matter now, though.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not getting the bias thing for either team here.

Has the obvious escaped me, yet again ?

Truly, are we talking media or refereeing ?

Not trying to start a debate, but hoping for an explanation by way of discussion if possible.

Thank you.

It was a good series, not without its bad & brilliant moments.


----------



## am1 (Jun 16, 2011)

The rioting is a Vancouver problem.  What other cities has this happened in on this scale when their team was eliminated.  It has happened in Vancouver twice.  

Part of it may be a downtown arena.  In places where cars are needed to get to the arena how are the rioters going to get there?  I think a lot of it is because people wanted to out "out due" the first time.  Also the high cost of living and culture in Vancouver is to blame.  A lot of people with nothing better to do and no future.  

What did the police think was going to happen? A riot.  Why did they only half plan for it?


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 16, 2011)

Big congratulations to Boston - although I'm a Canucks fan, I can honestly say that Boston outplayed Vancouver last night, and definitely deserved the win.  The only sad part was that they weren't in Boston to hoist the Cup - home ice wins are always the best.

I'm extremely shocked and saddened by the rioting in Vancouver, and hope that with all the photos and videos taken, those involved will be identified and prosecuted.  That does not reflect on the true nature of Vancouver at all, and I hope that most will recognize that, and not chalk us all up to a bunch of poor losers.

As far as commentary goes, I was listening to the CBC feed, and didn't hear anything that caused me to raise my eyebrows.

And a comment about officiating - I sincerely hope that the inconsistencies in calling penalties and suspensions improves next season.  I couldn't believe how bad it was - I'm left with the impression that it's completely subjective, and that's just not how it should be.  It has impacted both teams, and was ridiculously obvious in Game 7 - things that they let slide in the first period were all of a sudden penalties in the third?????


----------



## BevL (Jun 16, 2011)

Agree completely about the officiating.  It was inconsistent in several games and it went both ways - both sides got away with stuff and got unfairly nailed with stuff.  

The CBC was basically saying by the end of the second that the game was done.  There was a comment that you're doing well to get a goal on Thomas, three or four wasn't going to happen.  I thought they were pretty fair throughout.

I was honestly surprised by the riot.  I thought that since the Olympics were such a huge success with none of that garbage and the Celebration of Lights (annual fireworks) have been so successful with minimal issues, the city had grown up a lot.  But there were actually people with "Riot 2011" signs in the crowds - they obviously had come intent on starting something. 

They were interviewing people on the news, just regular citizens who had come down just to try to help out with the cleanup.  The mayor of Vancouver was on last night asking people that had videos on their phones of lawbreakers to contact city hall or the police in the coming days and weeks to try to track these hooligans down.

I personally was a bit worried as I wasn't sure if my son and his girlfriend had gone down to the fan zone or not - they were down there Friday night for Game Five and had a great time.  Thankfully he had an early class this morning so they stayed close to home to watch the game.

It took Vancouver a long time to shake the "no fun" image because there was such a crackdown on large public events after the '94 riot.  It will probably be a long time again - consequences of a relatively small group who ruin it for everybody.

Unfortunately, everybody has forgotten the game, the series, the accomplishment of both teams in making it to Game 7 of the Stanley Cup.  The riot is front and centre.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 16, 2011)

BevL said:


> Agree completely about the officiating.  It was inconsistent in several games and it went both ways - both sides got away with stuff and got unfairly nailed with stuff.
> 
> The CBC was basically saying by the end of the second that the game was done.  There was a comment that you're doing well to get a goal on Thomas, three or four wasn't going to happen.  I thought they were pretty fair throughout.
> 
> ...



My comments about the play-by-play were from the American NBC feed.  It's just the way it came across to us.

Like you say, not important now with the riots.  I hate to see that anywhere.  The good people of any city don't deserve that.  A friend of mine sarcastically asked if Vancouver had imported Laker fans.


Marty


----------



## am1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hopefully enjoys reading this:

http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1013627--vancouver-rioters-got-rowdy-then-got-fired

Also a warning for others thinking of doing similar things.

Sadly, the NHL, city of Vancouver and the Canucks have come out and denied that their fans were responsible for this.  This will only lead to it happening again the next time.


----------



## eal (Jun 23, 2011)

This article doesn't mention the up-and-coming water polo star with an athletic scholarship (son of a surgeon) who was suspended from the national team after a photo of him stuffing a shirt into a police car gas tank and trying to light it with a lighter was shown on TV.  Unfortunately, hockey fans or not, most of the rioters and looters were normal-seeming middle class young people!

BC's auto insurance company is allowing the police to use their face-recognition technology to identify looters/rioters from photos submitted by thousands of people.  Photos will be matched with drivers license and ID card photos.

Just a little creepy, but the opposite of "Big Brother is watching".  Instead your fellow citizens are watching and shaming...


----------



## BevL (Jun 23, 2011)

There have been reports of one fellow who turned himself in after he was afraid to leave his house after he was "outed" by one of the "Do you recognize this rioter" websites that have been set up.

Another was fired from her job with a high end auto dealer after being seen breaking a window and I believe stealing some items.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 23, 2011)

BevL said:


> There have been reports of one fellow who turned himself in after he was afraid to leave his house after he was "outed" by one of the "Do you recognize this rioter" websites that have been set up.
> 
> Another was fired from her job with a high end auto dealer after being seen breaking a window and I believe stealing some items.



Sounds like some of these people might be candidates for those "stupidest criminals" lists.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 24, 2011)

Unlike the rioters the Canucks are a class act.  I'm a Bruins fan but was just at the NHL awards in Vegas and Luongo congratulated Thomas and the Bruins when he won best goalie (lowest goals allowed for the season) along with his fellow goalie.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 24, 2011)

Unlike the rioters the Canucks are a class act.  I'm a Bruins fan but was just at the NHL awards in Vegas and Luongo congratulated Thomas and the Bruins when he won best goalie (lowest goals allowed for the season) along with his fellow goalie.


----------



## am1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Still no arrests of the rioters.  

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...owds-before-the-puck-dropped-riot-report?bn=1


----------

